# Probleme mit charAt()



## ziggo0123 (16. Apr 2016)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: 
Ich will das der Anwender ein String eingibt und dann mein Programm ein Zeichen pro Zeile vom String ausgibt.
z.b:
Geben Sie einen String ein:
Octopus

O
c
t
o
p
u
s

Mein Code sieht so aus:

```
import java.util.*;

class Zpro
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
	String eingabe;
	int laenge;
	Scanner scan = new Scanner(System.in);
	
	System.out.println("Geben Sie einen String ein:");
	eingabe = scan.next();
	
	
	laenge = eingabe.length();
	
	while(laenge >= 0)
	{
		char zeichen = eingabe.charAt(laenge);
		System.out.println(zeichen);
		laenge--;
	}
}
}
```


----------



## Thallius (16. Apr 2016)

Ich nehme an dein problemist, das er den zeichencode ausgibt und nciht das Zeichen? 

Ich würde mit substring() arbeiten.

Gruß

Claus


----------



## ziggo0123 (16. Apr 2016)

ne ich krieg ne Fehlermeldung, aber kann damit nciht viel anfangen.

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.StringIndexOutOfBoundsExpection: String index out of range:
at java.lang.String.charAt(Unknown Source)
at Zpro.main(flinhalt.java:21)​


----------



## Flown (16. Apr 2016)

Index in Java beginnt bei 0, deshalb ist das letzte Element bei `eingabe.length() - 1`.


----------



## ziggo0123 (16. Apr 2016)

Danke hat geklappt!


----------

